# Need a Wahoo recipe



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cooking up a couple wahoo filets with skin on tonight. Looking for a recipe that's a little different than my standard olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic. Any ideas? I can remove the skin if needed.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to start a thread, "need a wahoo" Wish I had some! I don't think you could mess it up, so good.

I do mine simply on the grill like you said above, but add a little ancho or chili powder.. then make a classic mango salsa - mangos, poblano, red bell pepper, red onion, jalapeno, cilantro, lime juice, orange juice, red wine vinegar, salt.. bam


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ended up doing a glaze with one part butter, one part olive oil, a little cajun seasoning, some fresh garlic, fresh cilantro, and fresh parsley and lemon juice. First time I have tried that recipe and man was it good:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I always like mine as a ceviche


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I always like mine as a ceviche


For fresh fish that's a great idea, I'm using what I have frozen now


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Ended up doing a glaze with one part butter, one part olive oil, a little cajun seasoning, some fresh garlic, fresh cilantro, and fresh parsley and lemon juice. First time I have tried that recipe and man was it good:thumbup::thumbup:


fresh herbs are the bomb on fish


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Greetings from a brand new member*

I recently discovered this forum. We (that includes my wife of 40yrs) are now living north of Panama City and I have not owned a boat for the past five years.* I see from reading this forum that you (and others) are occasionally looking for other fellas to help fill the box.*

I am 61, a Florida native, and have a life time of Florida fishing experiences. Sadly, I no longer have the health that I had 20yrs ago. Many of my fishin buddies are gone, so I guess that I'm one of the lucky ones. Growing old sucks! However, it does have some perks. I can go fishin: (1) if the weather permits, and (2) I'm not dealing with darn doctor appointments! Sounds simple, doesn't it? 

We have spent the past five years land locked in some much cooler latitudes. I'm ready for some salt air.......... maybe I'll settle for "The Capt Anderson Fleet"? I can help with boat handling, trailer backing, gas/bait/ice expenses, have cut my share of bait, pretty sharp with the GPS (if I can see the darn thing), cleaned about five tons of fish (yep, my wife will cuss to that) and anything else most old farts can do. Don't care about big fish any more, they have helped create ol farts like me. If I can't get the SOB in the boat any more, then some one else can handle/have it....... or we'll shoot it!

Name is Dave R........ and if ya are lookin for a hand, give me a call at:
*256-557-8139* leave a message cause mom told me to watch out for strangers.............. dad was always "gone fishin".


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Greetings from a brand new member*

I recently discovered this forum. We (that includes my wife of 40yrs) are now living north of Panama City and I have not owned a boat for the past five years.* I see from reading this forum that you (and others) are occasionally looking for other fellas to help fill the box.*

I am 61, a Florida native, and have a life time of Florida fishing experiences. Sadly, I no longer have the health that I had 20yrs ago. Many of my fishin buddies are gone, so I guess that I'm one of the lucky ones. Growing old sucks! However, it does have some perks. I can go fishin: (1) if the weather permits, and (2) I'm not dealing with darn doctor appointments! Sounds simple, doesn't? 

We have spent the past five years land locked in some much cooler latitudes. I'm ready for some salt air.......... maybe I'll settle for "The Capt Anderson Fleet"? I can help with boat handling, trailer backing, gas/bait/ice expenses, have cut my share of bait, pretty sharp with the GPS (if I can see the darn thing), cleaned about five tons of fish (yep, my wife will cuss to that) and anything else most old farts can do. Don't care about big fish any more, they have helped create ol farts like me. If I can't get the SOB in the boat any more, then some one else can handle/have it....... or we'll shoot it!

Name is Dave R........ and if ya are lookin for a hand, give me a call at:
*256-557-8139* leave a message cause mom told me to watch out for strangers.............. dad was always "gone fishin".


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Captdroot said:


> I recently discovered this forum. We (that includes my wife of 40yrs) are now living north of Panama City and I have not owned a boat for the past five years.* I see from reading this forum that you (and others) are occasionally looking for other fellas to help fill the box.*
> 
> I am 61, a Florida native, and have a life time of Florida fishing experiences. Sadly, I no longer have the health that I had 20yrs ago. Many of my fishin buddies are gone, so I guess that I'm one of the lucky ones. Growing old sucks! However, it does have some perks. I can go fishin: (1) if the weather permits, and (2) I'm not dealing with darn doctor appointments! Sounds simple, doesn't?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, check out the "need a crew / need a ride" section to post about going fishing with other members. This board is more Pensacola/Mobile/Destin areas, but there are some Panama city guys on here.


----------

